

Ask HN: What lib/tool do you use for translation of your app? - JustAGeek

Hi!<p>I'm working on a side project at the moment, it's basically a tool to help with translating a given application.<p>I'm now at a point where I need to know which libs or tools are most commonly used, eg gettext, yaml, ...<p>So what are you guys using?
======
seven
I use gettext since years in different projects coded in different languages.

My main reasons for using it:

* it just works, since years

* libs for many programming languages

* tools to help edit the po-files for every major operating system

* I prefer to write plain English strings into my application instead of symbols for example.

~~~
eisokant
I can concur with that. gettext works incredibly well. There are great
examples in Wordpress development on how it's used.

